# "Jump Platform" for Egress?



## LGreene (Feb 12, 2012)

Someone sent me the hotel review below from TripAdvisor.  The hotel is in Egg Harbor, Wisconsin, which is in Door County.  The local fire department is a volunteer department, and I haven't been able to find a county fire marshal or someone who might be responsible for this town.  The hotel employee stated that the facility passes the fire marshal's inspection every year.  A hotel with one exit and a "jump platform?  For those of you involved in fire prevention, what say you?

http://www.tripadvisor.ca/ShowUserReviews-g59850-d499903-r116224817-Alpine_Resort_Golf-Egg_Harbor_Wisconsin.html

From the TripAdvisor site:

When I stay in any lodging, I always check where the emergency fire exits are. I have been in two fires. I saw 2 exit signs in the hall of our second floor room. One door was locked and upon opening the second door, I found just a small balcony with a waist high railing. I could find no stairs to climb down. There probably was a pull down ladder for escape my friend suggested. Upon leaving the next morning, I went around the whole rather small builing and found only platforms/balconies from the second floor with no fire stairs. The only exit from our room would have been to go down the narrow steep stairway in the center of the building where a fire could have broken out on the main floor. In our room there was a card on the door with the diagram of the 5 rooms and their measurements, but no indication of any exits on that floor and no mention what to do in case of a fire.

After turning in our keys and without being asked how our stay was, I offered my disgust with the mold in our shower and its health hazard. I "expected" to hear the typical, "I'm so sorry." Nothing. Then I informed her that I found no emergency fire exits from our 2nd floor room. She remarked there are two exits. I said, "Yes, but there are no stairs leading to the ground just these small balconies". I was told these were emergency "jump platforms" in case of a fire. I couldn't phathom that she said I was to JUMP from there to the ground. I asked how that emergency means of a fire escape could meet the state's codes for fire safety in a "for pay" lodging. She indignantly told me they passed the fire marshall's inspection every year. For a "family run, charming resort" I was offered no compensation in the form of an apology, no ownership of the lack of an escape from a fire (other than jumping), nor an offer of a refund for our stay. In fact, she was very nonchalant about my complaints. Perhaps she had now gotten used to them and had developed a thick skin with a hard shell. Or too if she acknowledged my complaint as true/real, it could make them liable to fix the safety issue and the health complaint.

During this our last day in Door County, I looked for a fire station while sight-seeing to learn what their fire codes were and to report Alpine's conditions. I could not believe that it was acceptible to have to jump from a platform from a second story building. I only found an antique historic station in Ephraim. When I returned home a few days later, I began searching the web for Wisconsin's fire safety regulations. After two hours of muddling through Wisconsin's agencies, laws, etc., I gave up with no success. Then I found this "review" of hotels site and decided this was all the time I was willing to spend on this "issue."

If anyone in the "know" about fire codes for Wisconsin or anyone connected with fire safety of the department reads this, please take heed and help to prevent a possible fire tragedy at The Alpine Resort, Egg Harbor, Wisconsin.


----------



## cda (Feb 12, 2012)

With out seeing a floor plan hard to make a call

But sounds like the place is old, may have been added onto over the years, may not be in an area that has enforceable code

If you look through the tripadvisor pictures looks like 35 of  54 shows one of the balconies. Might have been an attempt at a compromise instead of adding stairs.

Also look at slide 48 of 54 that does show an exterior stair

Built in 1921:::

http://www.alpineresort.com/history.html


----------



## cda (Feb 12, 2012)

Come on if it is code it's legal and safe!!!

http://www.kenosha.org/departments/neighborhood/InfoSheets/porchinfo.pdf


----------



## LGreene (Feb 13, 2012)

Holy smokes!  I've admitted before that I may be too focused on doors, but I have never heard of a jump platform.  Would this be acceptable for a small hotel / inn?  Or just single family?


----------



## Yankee (Feb 13, 2012)

It would be acceptable for an EERO in a single family, in fact, no need to spend money on a platform when one can just jump off of the windowsill! As to commercial buildings, I say "I won't be staying there!".


----------



## cda (Feb 13, 2012)

If a new building was built to one of the current codes, you should not see a jump platform.

This seems like a compromise someone came up with for hysterical  buildings


----------



## Mule (Feb 13, 2012)

I just had a dental clinic with a second story submiied for plan review that had an exit door leading out onto a balcony for EE. The designer was a residential designer. Nough said...it took several attempts to get the plans right.


----------



## jim baird (Feb 13, 2012)

Haha.

I guess they had instructions telling you to be sure and throw a matress out first for a "landing platform"?


----------



## permitguy (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's a link with contact information for the Egg Harbor Volunteer Fire Department (they don't have their own website):  http://www.villageofeggharbor.org/index.asp?Type=B_BASIC&SEC={90FBC6BC-AA4E-4385-AFE3-8DD7F48169B5}

Egg Harbor is a village of 250 year-round residents and 2,500 seasonal residents.  If they truly perform fire inspections at all, my guess is they're laughably basic (we call 'em 3E inspections - extinguishers, exit signs, extension cords).  For what it's worth, the Chief listed in the above link does not appear to have any ICC certifications.  As I've said many times, I wouldn't be suprised to learn that the majority of this country (geographically) is not subject to codes of any type.  Kudos to that person for noticing and trying to make others aware.  I wouldn't have slept there . . .


----------



## Alias (Feb 13, 2012)

Huh.  Interesting.  Learn something new everyday.

I won't be staying there, probably break a hip going off the 'jump platform'.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Mac (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah, and break the other one when you land!


----------



## cda (Feb 13, 2012)

yea you all more than likely voted out the slide escape also::

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-RC8k6pLoBe4/Tna8xE81zdI/AAAAAAAAFX8/fIUk9BSKgoQ/s1600/schoolslide.jpg


----------



## LGreene (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  I thought I was losing it for a minute there.

I sent the chief an email and I'll let you know if I hear from him.


----------



## LGreene (Feb 23, 2012)

The chief forwarded my email to the local captain / fire inspector and I got an email back saying that they were looking into the requirements to decide what should be done with this small hotel.  I think it's pretty cool how social media is having an impact on fire safety.


----------



## Doorman (Feb 23, 2012)

Yikes!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1221


View attachment 530


View attachment 530


/monthly_2012_02/572953c2ae2bb_NoStairs.jpg.f5743e3e07466deeac37301662afe7df.jpg


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 23, 2012)

Doorman said:
			
		

> Yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is some funny stuff.


----------

